# Help.... question on shut door - horn honk...



## Woodlands1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have apparently reset something electronic on my 2012 LTZ. When I exit the car, every time I shut the driver's door, the horn will horn three quick times. When I open the driver's door to get in, the chime will sound three quick times.

So... how do I shut the horn honk feature off? It never happened for the first 3,000 miles I owned the car.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Christine??? Is that you???


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Its like the remote or second remote is still in the car.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Does it have the keyless start system or not?
My wife's car did something like this, I had to change the programming through the drivers info center (middle of the dash, one of the remote/start settings). Maybe someone changed your settings?
My wifes car has the delayed locking set to ON, and for lock indication you can set it to off, lights only, or lights and horn. Was set to lights and horn, would honk once after the delay period and the car actually locked. Set it to lights only, she likes this better, no honking. But that was just one honk. No idea on the chime. Might look to make sure when you lock the car if all the doors are locking. I had something like this going on when she got the windows tinted and the drivers door was not locking.


----------



## Woodlands1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gilly said:


> Does it have the keyless start system or not?
> My wife's car did something like this, I had to change the programming through the drivers info center (middle of the dash, one of the remote/start settings). Maybe someone changed your settings?
> My wifes car has the delayed locking set to ON, and for lock indication you can set it to off, lights only, or lights and horn. Was set to lights and horn, would honk once after the delay period and the car actually locked. Set it to lights only, she likes this better, no honking. But that was just one honk. No idea on the chime. Might look to make sure when you lock the car if all the doors are locking. I had something like this going on when she got the windows tinted and the drivers door was not locking.


It does have keyless start. I'll check out the DIC settings and see what I can find. If that fails I still have to return the car to the dealer for the recall (and spark plug check).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Woodlands1 said:


> It does have keyless start. I'll check out the DIC settings and see what I can find. If that fails I still have to return the car to the dealer for the recall (and spark plug check).



Woodlands1,
It sounds to me like you have the Delayed Door Lock feature on in your Cruze. When on, this feature will delay the locking of the doors until five seconds after the last door is closed. You will hear three chimes to signal delayed locking is in use. You are able to turn this feature off if you would like to. You are also able to change different features when it comes to locking and unlocking your vehicle.

The audio system controls are used to access the personalization menus for customizing vehicle features.



Press CONFIG to access the Configuration Settings menu.
 


Turn the MENU or MENU/SEL knob to highlight Vehicle Settings. Press the CONFIG button until Vehicle is highlighted on vehicles with a navigation system only.
 


Press the center of the MENU or MENU/SEL knob to select the Vehicle Settings menu. The key must be in the run position.
 
From there you will be able to customize different features of your Cruze. You can find this information in your owner’s manual starting on page 5-34. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Woodlands1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Woodlands1,
> It sounds to me like you have the Delayed Door Lock feature on in your Cruze. When on, this feature will delay the locking of the doors until five seconds after the last door is closed. You will hear three chimes to signal delayed locking is in use. You are able to turn this feature off if you would like to. You are also able to change different features when it comes to locking and unlocking your vehicle.
> 
> The audio system controls are used to access the personalization menus for customizing vehicle features.
> ...


Thank you for the information Stacy. However, my wife used the car with her keyless fob (not the one I use) and the problem disappeared. I asked what she did and she said she did nothing. Strange. Must have been a gremlin in the electronics. The car now works fine with my keyless fob also.


----------

